# How Do You Track Your Item?



## onlineguy85 (Oct 25, 2010)

Today my order status updated to "Shipped" and it gave me my tracking number. Then I went to http://app3.hongkongpost.com/CGI/mt/enquiry.jsp and put in my tracking number in the first box and got
a page saying "To promptly retrieve the record of your item, please key in your Enquiry Reference Number (if available), for example, 05000123A: ". I do not know what to do after this. Does someone know why this is happening or what do next.


----------



## RoMee (Oct 25, 2010)

they don't have a record of the package yet
give it a day or 2 and try again, the tracking info should be there by then


----------



## onlineguy85 (Oct 25, 2010)

Thanks for the help. Ill check in a day or two.


----------



## onlineguy85 (Oct 26, 2010)

Checked today morning, doesn't work.


----------



## onlineguy85 (Oct 26, 2010)

Checked after school, works. =]


----------

